# General Charles Day Palmer's WWII Photos.



## pardus (Aug 22, 2015)

The horrors of World War II revealed in never-before-seen pictures







"Through his eyes: Brigadier General Charles D Palmer (right) receives the Legion of Merit from Lieutenant General Alexander M Patch. The below pictures were taken by Palmer during his time in Europe during WWII"


----------



## x SF med (Aug 23, 2015)

Chilling photos...  thanks for posting this pardus.


----------



## Gunz (Sep 1, 2015)

I've never seen these before. Thanks Pardus. It's strange, I can look at pictures of dead soldiers and there's nothing. But when I see dead horses I'm moved.  Go figure.


----------

